# Marc Coma (pronunciació)



## Jenesaisrien

Hola, lamento no saber catalán pero lo puedo leer sin problemas.
Mi duda es la siguiente: mirando la llegada del Dakkar veo que periodistas y organizadores pronuncian coMA, acentuando la última sílaba. ¿Se pronuncia realmente así o es una imitación de la pronunciación "a la francesa" que utilizan los organizadores franceses?  Siempre pensé que se decía COma. ¿Hay alguna regla para la acentuación de las palabras fuera de la tilde? Esta duda también me surge a partir del apellido del tenista Carlos Moyà, ya que muchas veces escuché a personas de habla catalana, incluyendo a los propios tenistas, decir MOya,  acentuándola como si fuera una palabra grave (cuando en mi ignorancia siempre pensé que sería moYA). 
Gracias por vuestras opiniones.


----------



## betulina

Hola, Jenesaisrien 

Fes cas a la teva intuïció. _coma_ es pronuncia COma (és plana, com en castellà) i _moyà_, moYA.

Et faig un resum ràpid de les regles d'accentuació:

-les paraules agudes s'accentuen quan acaben en vocal, vocal+s, en, in.
-les paraules planes s'accentuen quan no acaben en vocal, vocal+s, en, in.
-les paraules esdrúixoles s'accentuen sempre.

Fora d'aquí no hi ha res més. Diria que no hi ha cap excepció a aquestes regles (tret dels casos d'accents diacrítics).

Espero que això t'ajudi.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Clarísimo, muchas gracias betulina


----------



## GNK

Hola Betulina i Jenesaisrien,

voldria afegir una pregunta:
Ja sé que la paraula “parleu” (de parlar) es pronuncia “parlEu” i no s’escriu amb accent en la e. 
Tenint en compte les regles esmentats i la pronunciació “parlEu” habria esperat que s’ha de accentuar la paraula *parléu (paraula aguda que acaba en vocal - amb la u com part del diftong).
Com les regles no diuen res sobre les diftongs fins ara no m’explico com es utilitza les regles correctament quan una paraula acaba en diftong. 
No fa molt de temps que he començat a estudiar el català, per això mi pregunta.
Gràcies


----------



## ernest_

Tens raó, GNK.
Aparentment, sembla que els diftongs no es consideren una vocal a l'hora d'aplicar les regles d'accentuació.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

Si ho tinc ben entès, aquesta és una de les petites diferències amb el castellà, pel que fa a les regles d'accentuació. En català, s'accentuen les paraules agudes que acaben en vocal tònica. "Parleu" no acaba en vocal tònica, estrictament. (La darrera síl·laba sí que és tònica, però no pas la darrera vocal). 

Salutacions, 
N


----------



## betulina

Sí, ben vist, GNK. Crec que l'explicació rau en el fet que la U del diftong no fa funció de vocal, sinó de semiconsonant [w], i per tant, no es considera una paraula aguda acabada en vocal. És el mateix cas de _parléssiu_, que és plana i s'accentua "tot i que acaba en vocal", però segueix estrictament la regla perquè aquesta vocal no té funció de vocal.
És el que diu l'Ernest, que la vocal feble d'un diftong no es considera una vocal.

Benvingut, per cert!


----------



## GNK

Gràcies per les vostres respostes. Em doneu l'explicació que he buscat.
Salutacions


----------

